# 7D!



## AprilForever (Sep 18, 2012)

The 7D mark II will be EPIC!!! May it come soon!


----------



## wickidwombat (Sep 18, 2012)

May it be APS-H :-*


----------



## AprilForever (Sep 18, 2012)

This was supposed to go under a different thread. THe internet got disattached, so... sorry! It really looks wierd...


----------



## SJTstudios (Sep 18, 2012)

The 7d is canons go to wildlife and sports dslr for amateurs. If they make it Better, it would best every other canon dslr.
If they make it apsh, most people would go to it rather than full frame, because of the low crop ratio


----------



## AprilForever (Sep 18, 2012)

MAY IT BE APS-C!!! And may you be smitten!!! ;D Oh, we can't smite each other anymore...  

In all seriousness, though, I will rage if the 7D mk II is aps-h! At least somewhat...

I would not be surprised if it or another came out as H...


----------



## tnargs (Sep 18, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> May it be APS-H :-*


I pray not. My 10-22 and 17-55 are much loved....


----------



## unfocused (Sep 18, 2012)

Here we go again. APS-H will reappear when one of two things happens:


Nikon and Sony release an APS-H body, or

Someone captures a verifiable action shot with their 6D of Bigfoot riding a unicorn.

I think the Bigfoot/Unicorn shot has the better odds.


----------



## 2n10 (Sep 18, 2012)

unfocused said:


> Here we go again. APS-H will reappear when one of two things happens:
> 
> 
> Nikon and Sony release an APS-H body, or
> ...



LOL, My money is on the picture.


----------



## poias (Sep 18, 2012)

unfocused said:


> Here we go again. APS-H will reappear when one of two things happens:
> 
> 
> Nikon and Sony release an APS-H body, or
> ...



Nikon D800 already has "APS-H" mode yielding 25mpx @ 6fps.


----------



## AprilForever (Sep 18, 2012)

The APS-C sensor coming is likely to be a dual digic 5 in the 7D mk II and will be likely a 18mp. It is to be the heights of technology.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Sep 18, 2012)

unfocused said:


> Here we go again. APS-H will reappear when one of two things happens:
> 
> 
> Nikon and Sony release an APS-H body, or
> ...



What about ManBearPig? It's real, I'm super serial!


----------



## kennephoto (Sep 18, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > Here we go again. APS-H will reappear when one of two things happens:
> ...



Excelsior!!!!


----------



## AprilForever (Sep 18, 2012)

kennephoto said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > unfocused said:
> ...



But I REALLY DO WANT the 7D APS-C!


----------



## bdunbar79 (Sep 18, 2012)

Classic!

Anyways, April, I'm pretty sure the 7D Mark II will be APS-C. I can't even think of a reason it wouldn't be.


----------



## AprilForever (Sep 18, 2012)

Indeed. Neither can I. A problem I foresee, however, is that the 7D MK II will likely not to be released before January...


----------



## nicku (Sep 18, 2012)

unfocused said:


> Here we go again. APS-H will reappear when one of two things happens:
> 
> 
> Nikon and Sony release an APS-H body, or
> ...




;D ;D ;D ;D looooool


----------



## jthomson (Sep 18, 2012)

AprilForever said:


> Indeed. Neither can I. A problem I foresee, however, is that the 7D MK II will likely not to be released before January...



Released or announced?


----------



## tomscott (Sep 18, 2012)

I have just bought a 7D and have been very disappointed with the IQ from it. Much worse than my old 10mp 40D. Amazing camera but whats the point when the IQ is rubbish. So noisy where it counts 100-400ISO, very disappointed.

The new one better be better, but the 5D MKIII bests it in every way apart from 2fps so thats where im headed instead.


----------



## Imagination_landB (Sep 18, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > Here we go again. APS-H will reappear when one of two things happens:
> ...


Look at my nickname  i know too its real hehe


----------



## bdunbar79 (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh my gosh! Now you are super DUPER serial!!


----------



## Pieces Of E (Sep 18, 2012)

7D Mk II-S

24 mp APS-C
8 FPS
Dual DIGIC 5's
61 Focus points - driven by eyesight thru the VF
No noise 'till Brooklyn
No video
No GPS 
No Wi-Fi
Magnesium-titanium body - half the original weight
5 customizable focus screens
Magic Lantern pre-installed
Increased battery life 
Full image metering systems - no adjustment neccessary
$1,700 USD street 8)


----------



## bdunbar79 (Sep 18, 2012)

Pieces Of E said:


> 7D Mk II-S
> 
> 24 mp APS-C
> 8 FPS
> ...



Oh that last one is funny ;D


----------



## Sameer Thawani (Sep 18, 2012)

If you ask me, both Canon and Nikon are working their way "down" the line in terms of new models:

Canon :
<$5000 range: EOS 1DX, 
$3500 range: 5D Mark III
$2000 range: 6D,
$1000-$2000 range: Probably 7D 
Less than $1000 range: Rebel T4i (slightly out of sequence)

Likewise, nikon did the D4, D800, D600 and now time is due for the D300s (7D competitor) replacement.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Sep 18, 2012)

I think what's left is the high MP, high DR camera (1Ds3 true replacement) and the 7D Mark II. If we had those two added, we'd pretty much have everything updated and a stellar camera line. My fear is that with the release of the 6D AND the 5D Mark III, maybe Canon isn't going with a 7D true replacement. It would be hard to understand having a 5D Mark III, 6D, and 7D Mark II all announced/released in a very short time, at least to me. We seemed to have two replacements for the 5D Mark II, a high end and a low end. Canon states that the 1DX replaces both the 1Ds3 and 1D4. Well maybe the 5D3 actually sort of replaces the 5D2 and 7D. I don't know, I just think we're running into too many newer models now if we add two more. Do I think the 7D needs a true replacement? Yeah I'd love to see a 7D Mark II.


----------



## Bosman (Sep 18, 2012)

Next year. Like Apple's strategy, they release each product with a little distance of time between them so they can keep the chatter, reviews and buzz going until it tapers off and then release another product keeping talk about Apple continuous. If i were Canon i'd want something for 2013 besides more lenses. The 7d was such and is such a kick A** camera, with the few fixable shortcomings like the 5d line addressing those few issues will make it an amazing leap in sports camera gear. I do not personally own a 7D but the 7D shooters that i hire to shoot sports have a very high hit rate and low miss rate. Colors look good too. Give it some high iso power and this camera really has everything you need for sports since spring and Sept have the dark start times at events shooting 6400 iso without worry would be awesome. I will have them shoot 3200 iso if ned be because a blurry exposed photo is of no use so if we can reach 1/400 sec or more we can usually do fine. As a rule i am always 1/500 or more but shooting F2.8 and 3200 iso to get it is a compromise since i also like F4 for most things and F7.1 for finish line work since multiple participants finish at the same time many times.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Sep 18, 2012)

Bosman said:


> Next year. Like Apple's strategy, they release each product with a little distance of time between them so they can keep the chatter, reviews and buzz going until it tapers off and then release another product keeping talk about Apple continuous. If i were Canon i'd want something for 2013 besides more lenses. The 7d was such and is such a kick A** camera, with the few fixable shortcomings like the 5d line addressing those few issues will make it an amazing leap in sports camera gear. I do not personally own a 7D but the 7D shooters that i hire to shoot sports have a very high hit rate and low miss rate. Colors look good too. Give it some high iso power and this camera really has everything you need for sports since spring and Sept have the dark start times at events shooting 6400 iso without worry would be awesome. I will have them shoot 3200 iso if ned be because a blurry exposed photo is of no use so if we can reach 1/400 sec or more we can usually do fine. As a rule i am always 1/500 or more but shooting F2.8 and 3200 iso to get it is a compromise since i also like F4 for most things and F7.1 for finish line work since multiple participants finish at the same time many times.



I hear you. I did a high school football game Friday and the lighting was so bad I was at 1/500, f/2.8, and ISO 16,000. It still worked because I was using a 1DX but a 7D, oh mercy me.


----------



## Bosman (Sep 18, 2012)

I think i have mentioned this in my post about the ultimate camera i want that isnt produced at this point and the feature i'd like to see is a 1d battery for the battery grip utilizing all the voltage for higher focus speed and tracking like the d series but allowing you to go w/o grip too if you need to go light. The voltage is what gives the Flagships their break neck speeds. Of course processing power is part of that equation but yea 8 fps would keep it down enough from the 1dx.


----------



## DWD (Sep 18, 2012)

AprilForever said:


> The 7D mark II will be EPIC!!! May it come soon!


Lord hear our prayer.


----------



## coreyhkh (Sep 18, 2012)

Canon I have money burning a hole in my pocket for a 7dMk2.


----------



## AprilForever (Sep 18, 2012)

DWD said:


> AprilForever said:
> 
> 
> > The 7D mark II will be EPIC!!! May it come soon!
> ...



And my prayer also!


----------



## theqspeaks (Sep 18, 2012)

A 7D2 would be awesome, but does anyone think that Canon may forgo the 7D2 and instead just do a beefed up 70D? The 7D has always been a bit of an outlier in the Canon family. With the new 6D inhabiting the mid-range, a 70D that is more the successor to the 7D than the 60D would make a lot of sense. (Also, allows Canon to have the xD's all be FF and the xxD's all be crop.) 

Of course, whether the update to the 7D is called the 7D mark II or the 70D, I don't care, I just want it!


----------



## Mitt_Romney (Sep 18, 2012)

The problem as I see it, is that 47% of 7D owners see themselves as victims, expecting Canon to give them a free lunch via Firmware 2.0 or for Magic Lantern to provide additional functionality at next to zero cost, instead of embracing the capitalist system and paying $2999 for a 7D mark II with the same old 18MP T2i sensor, but with the added benefit of geotagging and free wireless in a new semi-plastic body!


----------



## aznable (Sep 18, 2012)

Mitt_Romney said:


> The problem as I see it, is that 47% of 7D owners see themselves as victims, expecting Canon to give them a free lunch via Firmware 2.0 or for Magic Lantern to provide additional functionality at next to zero cost, instead of embracing the capitalist system and paying $2999 for a 7D mark II with the same old 18MP T2i sensor, but with the added benefit of geotagging and free wireless in a new semi-plastic body!



lol...

are you really so mad at canon?


----------



## bdunbar79 (Sep 18, 2012)

Canon has the best camera in the world right now, but people are angry because they don't have the best 6 cameras in the world right now. Oh well.


----------



## aznable (Sep 18, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> Canon has the best camera in the world right now, but people are angry because they don't have the best 6 cameras in the world right now. Oh well.



the 1dx...yap! a bit to expensive 

the other cameras are very good too...to much cristicism in my opinion


----------



## bdunbar79 (Sep 18, 2012)

aznable said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon has the best camera in the world right now, but people are angry because they don't have the best 6 cameras in the world right now. Oh well.
> ...



Exactly!


----------



## papa-razzi (Sep 18, 2012)

If Canon were to release the original 7D today, exact same specs as the current camera, it would cost $2,200 USD
;D


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 18, 2012)

papa-razzi said:


> If Canon were to release the original 7D today, exact same specs as the current camera, it would cost $2,200 USD
> ;D



SHHHHHHH! 

Don't you give them any ideas, for God's sake!


----------



## pierceography (Sep 18, 2012)

I'd love to see a new 7D (current owner of one) in the next year or so, but it just won't happen. Best case scenario is this time next year. Canon recycles their pro and semi-pro bodies every few years, and it hasn't been that long for the 7D. Not to mention it's been pretty successful, with people still buying it... so why push a new version out in under three years?

Frankly, I'm fine with waiting a year or two for a new 7D. I still get tons of miles out of mine, and while I do have a wish list for the camera, I don't see a huge margin for improvement without stepping on the feet of some of their other bodies.

But for the record, here's my wish list:

* Better IQ - This is pretty much on everyone's list, and a no brainer for any upgrade -- non-6D, of course
* Expanded AEB - Three shots in a semi-pro body? pffffft
* Ability to remotely control the camera without computer tethering - Canon MUST respond, and quickly, to Nikon on this


Things I couldn't care less about:

* APS-H sensor - Semi-Pro APS-C killed this horse
* Touchscreen - Couldn't be more of a gimmick
* WiFi - Ever transferred 16GB of RAW images over wifi?
* GPS - For the price of the radio and drain on battery, no thanks
* Higher MegaPixels - Not printing billboards

As for auto-focus, I'm on the fence. Would I like more than 19 AF points? Sure. Do I need them? Not really. And it could be worse... could be 11 AF points. ;-)

The bottom line, for me anyway, is that even after my upgrade to the 5D mark iii, I still plan on keeping my 7D in the mix. And to be honest, I thought the 5D would be MORE of an upgrade over the 7D. That's not a dig on the 5D mark iii so much as it is a compliment as to how happy I am with my 7D, and how well it still performs even after owning it for over two years.


----------



## RichM (Sep 18, 2012)

I have a 7d and 5d2, and both have their strengths and weaknesses. I really like the APS-C format for sports, etc. and the full frame format for portrait/landscape work. The 300f4 on the 7d is perfect for field sports, at a reasonable price. To get the equivalent reach and IQ on a full-frame would be cost prohibitive for me. 

My dream 7d2 would be APS-C, better autofocus, better high iso performance, and improved IQ. I don't need more mp. Like pierceography, I don't care about touchscreen, wifi, gps. I don't really even care about video. At $1500-$2000, it would sell like crazy.

I'm not drawn to the 5d3 (would like it but not willing to pay for it), have no need for a 6d, as the 5d2 more than meets my FF needs, but would rush to a 7d2 with the above features.


----------



## dtaylor (Sep 18, 2012)

DB said:


> tomscott said:
> 
> 
> > I have just bought a 7D and have been very disappointed with the IQ from it. Much worse than my old 10mp 40D. Amazing camera but whats the point when the IQ is rubbish. So noisy where it counts 100-400ISO, very disappointed.
> ...



Dude, there are so many people that don't get this it blows my mind. They just zoom to 100% in PS and start complaining, never stopping to think that 18 MP at 100% is higher magnification then 10 MP at 100%. Or worse, they zoom to 200% or 300% failing to realize that they are now testing their viewing software and not the cameras. This is the source of so much confusion and so many bad recommendations that it's not even funny.

There are people who honestly believe that diffraction and CA is worse with higher resolution cameras because they can't equalize their image sizes in PS. And there are people who will recommend a 40D over a 60D or 7D for the same reason.

Another comparison where this drives me nuts: 1D3 vs 7D. The 1D3 is a great camera, but the 7D has superior IQ across the board. Yet when the topic comes up: "Oh, my 1D3 shots are sooo smooth. Not like that noisy 7D." Yeah. Scale those shots up and see how soft and noisy they become.

Sorry, I don't mean to rant, but this hits one of my pet peeves.


----------



## jthomson (Sep 18, 2012)

pierceography said:


> * Touchscreen - Couldn't be more of a gimmick



My Panasonic G3 has a touch screen and I have found it to be quite a fast way to access camera features. Much better than the quick menu on my T1i. So I would like to see a touch screen on the 7D2.


----------



## DB (Sep 19, 2012)

dtaylor said:


> There are people who honestly believe that diffraction and CA is worse with higher resolution cameras because they can't equalize their image sizes in PS. And there are people who will recommend a 40D over a 60D or 7D for the same reason.
> 
> Another comparison where this drives me nuts: 1D3 vs 7D. The 1D3 is a great camera, but the 7D has superior IQ across the board. Yet when the topic comes up: "Oh, my 1D3 shots are sooo smooth. Not like that noisy 7D." Yeah. Scale those shots up and see how soft and noisy they become.
> 
> Sorry, I don't mean to rant, but this hits one of my pet peeves.



Couldn't agree with you more, they just need to understand that 'noise' comes from 2 things:

(1) sensor (captured) noise - gapless microlens tech is improving all the time (better quantum efficiency)

(2) read noise - basically what the camera software does after the image is captured, so algorithms/AA filter/analog-digital conversion etc. and how the processor deals with these is also improving as DIGIC4 was better than DIGIC-III and now DIGIC5+ even better, hence better noise + ISO performance

However, there is one area where Canon seems to lag the competition, and that is tonal performance or Dynamic Range (DR), but I don't have the technical expertise to understand why


----------



## tomscott (Sep 19, 2012)

dtaylor said:


> DB said:
> 
> 
> > tomscott said:
> ...



I honestly didnt know this. Thank you for pointing it out. So basically to get a true comparison I need to photograph one subject with both cameras but with the 40D zoom to 180% to get the same magnification to accurately compare?

So really is it more accurate to view the 7D images at less than 100%?? Like 66%? Because at 100% they do look grainy at 100-400 especially. I have been more impressed by its higher ISO results than the 100-400ISO range.

I have been looking at 5DMKIII sample raws at staggering ISOs at 100% and the detail is phenomenal in comparison, 1600 (if not higher) is easily similar to 800 on the 7D. I no it is full frame and the 7D has higher pixel count but what is a true comparison? I was under the impression 100% is 100% and a viable comparison, all the quick reviews ive seen online do this like thecamerastoretv 5DMKIII and D800 although the D800 res is much higher.


----------



## AprilForever (Sep 19, 2012)

Honestly, if you frame FF and APS-C the same, you get very similar results, except aps-c corners are better... So, no aps-h for me! The 7D is awesome as it is, and they need for the 7D mark II to not to damage it.


----------



## AprilForever (Sep 19, 2012)

DB said:


> Here is the same still life test shot from the Imaging Sensor taken with the new 5D3 @ ISO 400 f8 70mm, again just extracting a 720 x 480 pixel crop, it is insanely good -> look at the improved detail & better coloring on the face of the fiddler on the bottle



Which is a cycle ahead of the old 7D, which is a lot in digital years...


----------



## DB (Sep 19, 2012)

AprilForever said:


> DB said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the same still life test shot from the Imaging Sensor taken with the new 5D3 @ ISO 400 f8 70mm, again just extracting a 720 x 480 pixel crop, it is insanely good -> look at the improved detail & better coloring on the face of the fiddler on the bottle
> ...



Sure is. I've checked the 5D3 @ 12,800 ISO and it is way better than the 7D @ 3,200 ISO (especially in color saturation retention, similar in banding & noise) so at least +2 stop improvement (possibly 3 stops) vis-a-viz the King of the APS-C (not counting 1D's cos' they're Pro range). I think a half-stop per annum improvement is definite progress.


----------



## bkorcel (Sep 19, 2012)

I agree it's a gimmick. I've never been fond of touch screens. Human hands are always very dirty/oily. Just look at anyone's iPod or iPad. When the screen is filthy it makes it very difficult to chimp your shot..and especially so with today;s antireflective screen coatings. One smudge and your wanting a cloth and some cleaning fluid.

Where the touch screens are useful is when you can write on the image or manipulate the image in some way using finger gestures...though I am very acclimated to zooming using the other camera controls...and Apple has that patent anyway.

No touch screens on our pro and semi-pro DSLRs please. Save it for the kids to play with.



jthomson said:


> pierceography said:
> 
> 
> > * Touchscreen - Couldn't be more of a gimmick
> ...


----------



## pierceography (Sep 19, 2012)

bkorcel said:


> I agree it's a gimmick. I've never been fond of touch screens. Human hands are always very dirty/oily. Just look at anyone's iPod or iPad. When the screen is filthy it makes it very difficult to chimp your shot..and especially so with today;s antireflective screen coatings. One smudge and your wanting a cloth and some cleaning fluid.
> 
> Where the touch screens are useful is when you can write on the image or manipulate the image in some way using finger gestures...though I am very acclimated to zooming using the other camera controls...and Apple has that patent anyway.
> 
> ...



I still think it's a gimmick. I don't know about those who use or want to use a touch screen on an SLR, but when I'm shooting, I'm holding on to that camera with BOTH hands! Maybe I'm just overly protective of my gear, but you'll rarely find me holding the camera with just one hand with no neck strap. So at that point, I'm pretty much limited to index fingers and thumbs -- which work just fine operating the existing buttons. Throw your commonly used menu items in the custom menu and call it a day. Though I wouldn't mind seeing the ability to add more than six items to the custom menu. But there's a big difference between a magnesium alloy SLR and a five ounce iPhone.

Besides, I'd rather Canon use their resources on developing better imaging technology than waste those resources on a trend that arguably has little to no impact on picture quality.


----------



## AprilForever (Sep 19, 2012)

pierceography said:


> bkorcel said:
> 
> 
> > I agree it's a gimmick. I've never been fond of touch screens. Human hands are always very dirty/oily. Just look at anyone's iPod or iPad. When the screen is filthy it makes it very difficult to chimp your shot..and especially so with today;s antireflective screen coatings. One smudge and your wanting a cloth and some cleaning fluid.
> ...



Indeed. There are many better things than that. Tis a mere gimmick for rebel cameras. And, honestly, I don't want an articulating screen wither. I want the thing to be built like a tank. 

And it must needs be APS-C! And they better not steal any MP...


----------



## tnargs (Sep 24, 2012)

tomscott said:


> ....So basically to get a true comparison I need to photograph one subject with both cameras but with the 40D zoom to 180% to get the same magnification to accurately compare?...



Mate, are you a camera reviewer? What's the point? Go read a real reviewer's test of the 7D e.g. dpreview.com: they thought the IQ was fine.


----------



## pdirestajr (Sep 24, 2012)

I shoot raw with the 7D. Never any problem with noise. Just don't underexposed your shots!


----------



## jondave (Sep 24, 2012)

More than anything it's a tone curve I always apply on my raw files.

Saturation is purely subjective, depends on what the photo and how I want it to look.


----------



## tome223 (Sep 24, 2012)

After the disappointing 6d announcement I;ll also be holding out for the 7d mark ii. I think it will be aps-c but if they make it aps-h Thats all the more reason to buy it. I think the 70d may be announced first, maybe in January.


----------

